# Aaj Tak reporter faces eve-teasing while reporting on Delhi gangrape case



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I don't think Delhi is any safer with such wild animals roaming around. I mean, look at the b***s on these guys.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

Delhi is worst in these matters.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2012)

Would like to see what the police has to say about this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

only 1 reason for all this:
*NO FEAR OF LAW* a society which does not have a fear of law is doomed no matter what its achievements are in other fields.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 19, 2012)

exactly. no fear of law. they know they can get away.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2012)

That would be because the keepers of the law do not have the ***** to keep such wild animals under check. Such people shouldn't just be punished, but also made an example of.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 19, 2012)

its worthy to keep even an illegally acquired small arm just to serve headshots to the likes of such swines at the 'opportune' moment. 
scum like these & their acts not at all deserve to be tried under procedural law. best justice to them would be the way utsav sharma did it (a bit rorschach-style). no offense to anybody, but what does north india have to make the people there more rowdy, unwantonly aggressive, over-the-top egoistical (that 'jattgiri', etc., pent-up sentiments, which are now-a-days confused with & spent in acts like shown in the video, instead of being used in meaningful ways of 'purushaarth' akin to the said 'real' sentiment), self-worshipping/herogiri-types, etc.?!

Edit: i wrote the above in anger, but still in restraint (can't really help it; my handle says too). the comment above was also an observation from some of the delhiites themselves, but you may please ignore it. such type of bugs exist everywhere, somewhere sparsely, at other places, densely. but i seriously expect these & such other wastes of 'man' to meet disastrous ends.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2012)

At least, peppersprays and tasers should be made available in India, for purposes for self-defense. 

But, I am also in favor of the illegal firearm routine. It is better to be arrested for self-defense than for some stupid facebook comments (off topic).


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 19, 2012)

This is really sad.Delhi is turning into rape capital.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 19, 2012)

While it may be wrong to label people, it is a fact that North Indian cities - specially Delhi - are a lot less safer than South India. I have lived in Delhi and Hyderabad for many years - and the difference is instantly noticeable in the way both these cities treat women. (disclosure - I am a "North Indian"). Perhaps there are some sociological reasons for that, but it is a fact.

The protection of law and proper legal procedure should be the right of normal people - it should not be extended to perverts. Summary and exemplary punishment is NEEDED - the fear of law should be instilled till such time that people become really "educated" and realize that every human being has the same right to exist. Just see the above video - this happened right in front of a camera. Which law protects those perverts - what justification can they give for this act?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Its not only with delhi, the same is the case all over the country. 
Culprits should be punished immediately through fast track courts and should be given maximum punishment.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 19, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> Its not only with delhi, the same is the case all over the country.
> Culprits should be punished immediately through fast track courts and should be given maximum punishment.



right.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2012)

i have heard this complaint from a number of people in delhi about how men have utter disregard for women there...the problem is they think they can get away by doing this & police are not overtly keen on  filing complaints..one was told to even forget about it & move on...


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2012)

Very worst. Imagine the same to a lonely girl on a road. 

Atleast, this lady reporter has a cameraman who shot the faces of culprit + their car number well, that served as a concrete evidence.
Laws should be made strict; Without a strict law, even the conscientious person will have a thought of "Just try this one-time. Who's gonna bust me!", though their conscience stops them from doing it.

*Atleast, Chennai is laudable in these matters.*


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 19, 2012)

The Rich Delhi Boy(s) - 01 

The Rich Delhi Boy(s) - 02

The Rich Delhi Boy(s) - 03

The Rich Delhi Boy(s) - 04

The Rich Delhi Boy(s) - 05

The 15 laws of delhi (the article looks old. otherwise, the number of 'laws' would've been more).

no generalisation or stereotyping meant. was just reminded of these pages which i had come upon long time back.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2012)

Just saw the video. Goes to show you how much desperate those guys are... Seriously what is happening to people in this country.  No regard or respect for a lady. What would have happened  if that lady was all alone there. Something needs to be done ASAP.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 19, 2012)

Movie-makers & scum like these have reduced them to being/looked upon as 'item-girls'/'items' to be enjoyed!


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, there is more lewdness on other country television/movies as well, but such incidents are almost negligent. Hell, even in India, it is still concentrated in the Northern regions, despite of the same movies all around the country. 

In this case, I think, upbringing and education are a major factor in such behaviour. You don't get an attitude like that over night.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 19, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *its worthy to keep even an illegally acquired small arm just to serve headshots* to the likes of such swines at the 'opportune' moment.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *At least, peppersprays and tasers should be made available in India*, for purposes for self-defense.
> 
> But, *I am also in favor of the illegal firearm routine*. It is better to be arrested for self-defense than for some stupid facebook comments (off topic).



Both of you are a little misinformed. You can legally buy ARMS in India for *Self-Defence*.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> exactly. no fear of law. they know they can get away.



Yes ! The fear of Law must be instilled upon this kind of people. Society, Police and the Netas must stand up and take it to a conclusive point.

The voice today at India Gate must conclude with positive and firm steps by the Police and Netas.

This country is degrading day by day. Very SAD


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2012)

This comment seems to say it all:



> Analysis of all major accidents mishaps shows that no accident is spontaneuous, but a series of incidents on a smaller scale which go unnoticed.. In our case, even if alert citizens try their best to bring such incidents to the notice of police or other agencies, they are discouraged or even threatened not to do so.. tha major reason is political interference with police functioning.. removing tinted glasses from nehicles is a ridiculous thing.. what does the law do with the criminals who have been caught ? The sevety plus people in the parliament are incapable of even thinking up an action plan .. they are just concerned about vote banks.. God help us..


!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 19, 2012)

In India females are not safe from womb to road ..... total lack of moral ethics


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, a corrupt visual/aural onslaught coupled with an environment (upbringing, provincial mindset, solely materialistic education, lousy laws & law-bearers, lack of moderation in our life, etc.) that fosters the desire to exercise 'power' & 'control' is probably behind such hell-shaming acts!



Tech&ME said:


> Both of you are a little misinformed. You can legally buy ARMS in India for *Self-Defence*.



Which got *a lot more* difficult to acquire recently!

Just saw an hour or so ago that another reporter from Headlines Today became a victim of eve-teasing which was caught on the camera! (and a comment on the youtube link of the above video posted in the OP reads that the guy in the video is the comment-author's neighbour & he was thrashed by people all day & was cast out from his home!)

But strangely, i switched to Aaj Tak a few times but there seems to be no follow-up on this case. or have i missed something?! would like to know.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm soooooooo fortunate that I don't have a gun.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> In India females are not safe from womb to road ..... total lack of moral ethics



well said.. truly sad case of affairs.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 20, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Both of you are a little misinformed. You can legally buy ARMS in India for *Self-Defence*.



I hear that you don't get them easily. Plus, minimum age for gun license is 21 years, so those younger cannot get one. So, pepperspray and tasers are cheaper and easier to obtain IMHO.

I do think that if all women had guns, this problem would have been long resolved. Thought it might bring up new problems, but that is another story.

According to this article : Indians For Guns &bull; View topic - Applying for an Arms License in India



> In Delhi the Police have a tendency of *denying licenses if your stated need is "protection of person or property and private security"*, unless you can "show cause" in terms of a justifiable and real threat to life or property. Their logic is that* Delhi is a well policed city and you don't really need a gun for self-defence*. You will also be (almost certainly) asked to produce income proof documents in such cases



What can I say?


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I hear that you don't get them easily. Plus, minimum age for gun license is 21 years, so those younger cannot get one. So, pepperspray and tasers are cheaper and easier to obtain IMHO.
> 
> I do think that if all women had guns, this problem would have been long resolved. Thought it might bring up new problems, but that is another story.
> 
> ...



I agree that procuring a ARMS license in India this days is not easy and is very difficult.

Although I poses a Revolver ( made in england ) which was licensed to my father in the 80's . The reason was never for Self - defense but for Target practicing.

The Gun /Arms are required to be deposited with your local police during emergencies and wars. So, during the kargil was, the revolver was at the police station and not with me.

While renewal and purchase of ammunition, permission from local magistrate is a must in writing. You will have to carry the gun/revolver to the Court for this purpose.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2012)

you can buy pepper sprays in cities like mumbai....tasers-well haven't seen them anywhere in mumbai..but pepper spray should do it for self defence..gun licence is a pain in the back to get...you have to prove here that you have a threat on your life & then maybe the police would give the go ahead..might as well save all the headache & pickup a pepper spray..
There seems to be another problem with this self defence. I remember a case in mumbai where a girl was being harassed & the friend of hers shot that man...he got in a lot of trouble & had a hard time explaining that it was for self defence...so proving it in court that it was an act in self defence is a pain...don't know what happened thereafter in the case..will try to look around the net...


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2012)

print out using 3d printer.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 20, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> *There seems to be another problem with this self defence. I remember a case in mumbai where a girl was being harassed & the friend of hers shot that man...he got in a lot of trouble & had a hard time explaining that it was for self defence...so proving it in court that it was an act in self defence is a pain*



That's a good point raised by you.

Even it becomes difficult for a Police Officer himself to prove in a court of law that he fired at the criminal in Self - defense. ( that is, the criminal fired at him first )

So, for a normal citizen it is too much difficult to proof  unless you have trust worthy eye witnesses to prove your self defense case in Indian Court trial.

This brings to one very important factor as well. Misuse of Revolver [ like in the recent case of American School shoot out ].

The best GIRLs and BOYs should carry is *pepper sprays*.

And 

Very Important to see around you before you take a ride on the public bus. The girl who was raped, was actually not traveling in a normal Public Bus. It was a school bus taking a random run on the street, which apparently picked up the unfortunate girl who had to go through all the act of pain and suffering.

So, its my humble appeal  to all GIRLs and BOYs to look around first, confirm the correct bus / auto / taxi before you board into one.

- Always note the Auto Number / Driver's Name in your mobile or elsewhere during the journey.

- Always note the Taxi Number / Driver's Name in your mobile or elsewhere during the journey.

- Always confirm the Route No. of the BUS / its colors / make and model / even the license plate before you board into one.

- Always take a public bus for its designated Bus Stop / Bus Stand / Bus Station.

- Do not board an EMPTY bus / with few male passengers.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2012)

^ Too much things to do for some A-holes. Nowadays along with education one should learn how to defend these garbages.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 20, 2012)

^^
the problem is we ( citizens of India ) are not able to clean this dirty garbages from our lives. But the least we can do is protect ourselves on the streets / malls / etc with some precautions.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 20, 2012)

One of the culprits have asked for death sentence(in the court).


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 20, 2012)

That video seems so legit.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 20, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> That's a good point raised by you.
> 
> Even it becomes difficult for a Police Officer himself to prove in a court of law that he fired at the criminal in Self - defense. ( that is, the criminal fired at him first )
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it, I just remembered something one of my Delhiite friends told me. There happen to be gay rapists around Noida. If this is true, then even the guys are not safe.



ithehappy said:


> ^ Too much things to do for some A-holes. Nowadays along with education one should learn how to defend these garbages.



Only viable option because trying to tame wild beasts is a gargantuan task. Rapists need to be castrated, at least surgically. Gotta love Islamic countries in such matters, rapists are sentenced to death.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 20, 2012)

Well ! I mentioned *BOYS* because the boy who was with the girl was beaten badly and thrown out of the bus. Didn't mean gay rapist and all.

Boys are also not safe every time, if you are alone and carrying cash , and someone is following your activity , then boys can also end up is trouble of some other sorts... just saying. no offense to anyone please !


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2012)

None is safe.
In unsafe hands of the user (or victim should i say), even the taser/pepper sprays will be used against him/her by the criminals.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 20, 2012)

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/4750/43091448075047196723765.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2012)

^^psychological strength is as much important as physical strength.no amount of training is going to help you if you froze because of a psychological block(remember those police officers who just can not fire their weapons in real situations even after scoring high in training).i strongly believe that women especially Indian women are weak on this account & this issue must be fixed first before giving them training/tips about fighting.even without any training with good psychological strength any human being can fight purely on basis of instinct if motivated enough(e.g.though not appropriate i just read in local news about a middle aged household woman who bite off & swallowed the index finger of another woman in a war of words!!).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

today in class i was sitting in my place which is surrounded by faltu A-hole duffer kids
guy 1 to guy 2:arre! tujhe pata hai? delhi ke ek bus mein ek ladki ko che logo nai c**d dala
guy 2 : kaash ki main bhi wahan hota. maja aata tha yaar
guy 1 : us ladki ko itne c**da ki woh aaj tak coma main hai.
these two pricks think the rapists should get some kind of bravery award or somethin
after this i changed my place


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 20, 2012)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> While it may be wrong to label people, it is a fact that North Indian cities - specially Delhi - are a lot less safer than South India. I have lived in Delhi and Hyderabad for many years - and the difference is instantly noticeable in the way both these cities treat women. (disclosure - I am a "North Indian"). Perhaps there are some sociological reasons for that, but it is a fact.
> 
> The protection of law and proper legal procedure should be the right of normal people - it should not be extended to perverts. Summary and exemplary punishment is NEEDED - the fear of law should be instilled till such time that people become really "educated" and realize that every human being has the same right to exist. Just see the above video - this happened right in front of a camera. Which law protects those perverts - what justification can they give for this act?


Well AP has more crime against women than any other state. Also south Indian states are no better when it comes toc rime against women.
I am not saying this in air Here are the facts from National Crime Record Bureau
*ncrb.nic.in/cii2010/cii-2010/Chapter%205.pdf

Just because mdeia hype some issue dont become judgmental check your facts
I am from Haryana and I have faced i too many times that Haryanavi people dont respect women they are killers blah blah
One word of advice people do get offended
Media never presents a true picture
So never be stereotypical I repeat never!


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a serious problem and peeper spray or arms can't solve it. Arms I know in what way they can also be used. A proper legislature and a strong and independent police force is necessary. Guilty should be severely punished. But in India, most often innocent are proved guilty by this corrupt system. So everything need to be done from the scratch.

By the way, people from Assam can always carry 1 or 2 "Bhoot Jolokia" if not peeper spray. Ha ha


----------



## Thunder (Dec 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> guy 1 to guy 2:arre! tujhe pata hai? delhi ke ek bus mein ek ladki ko che logo nai c**d dala
> guy 2 : kaash ki main bhi wahan hota. maja aata tha yaar
> guy 1 : us ladki ko itne c**da ki woh aaj tak coma main hai.


Even the thought of that boy becoming a office holder or a politician of this country scares me. If that's his upbringing then god bless his family and this country.


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Well AP has more crime against women than any other state. Also south Indian states are no better when it comes toc rime against women.
> I am not saying this in air Here are the facts from National Crime Record Bureau
> *ncrb.nic.in/cii2010/cii-2010/Chapter%205.pdf
> 
> ...



Sorry to say that, your PDF hosts data from 2010.
Lots have changed over these 2 years. Maybe, you've to quote 2011's.


----------



## mohityadavx (Dec 20, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Sorry to say that, your PDF hosts data from 2010.
> Lots have changed over these 2 years. Maybe, you've to quote 2011's.



Here's the damned 2011 file stats remain same AP still at top
*ncrb.nic.in/CD-CII2011/cii-2011/Chapter 5.pdf

But this was not the point dude the point was not to raise fingers on people belonging to particular region (North), state(Delhi, Haryana), people (Jatt I am not one but i am getting an idea how they feel about it)
Criminals exist everywhere and crime takes place everywhere 
so just because media highlight delhi bcoz it being capital doesnt mean u get the right to criticize every Delhiite North Indian as done in earlier posts


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2012)

Nothing can ever be really approbated and/or endorsed as 'taken-to-be' subjectively only except if/when assumed; only the umpteen number/affluence of 'sheer co-incidences'(?!) or perhaps the paucity of them are pigeonholed to view and/or estimate as 'tend to be...'.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 21, 2012)

So, there are clear faces, vehicle number and a proof footage. Did Aajtak take this to the law enforcers?  

Wonder what law says we should do when in these kind of situations. Is Fear of law is only for people who love peace and harmony?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2012)

even i was wondering what had Aaj Tak done about it, and herein perhaps lies the clink-back to our concern:



axes2t2 said:


> That video seems so legit.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2012)

^^there is no law which has been violated in the video so no point reporting it.if leering/ogling/passing comments is to be made illegal then probably half of the youth population(17-25 approx.) in delhi will be in jail.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2012)

i had suspected this. but there's a section or two in the IPC which can be slapped against that rat, esp. after having such a substantial evidence (i think 506 or 509). i had written above that the youtube link to that video had a comment by an author who claimed that the dimwit happened to his neighbour & was soundly beaten in broad daylight by one & all the following day and was cast out of his home. it this is true, then this is perhaps a better punishment to him, as probably such people fear  about knowledge/news of their act(s) reaching their home & societal-retribution more than being taken to a police station where they can pay up & gain their freedom back.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^there is no law which has been violated in the video so no point reporting it.if leering/ogling/passing comments is to be made illegal then probably half of the youth population(17-25 approx.) in delhi will be in jail.



But, who knows what was to follow? She was probably saved because of the camera. If she were some ordinary girl, who knows what would have happened.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2012)

^So that means everybody passing a simple comment on a girl should be sent to jail?


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 22, 2012)

I didnt knew that much about this dehi rape case until my friends told me today. And when I heard about the iron rod thing, I was like smash their B***.
Doctors should transplant the working intestine from the culprit to the victim. They don't deserve to live. If such steps are taken, fear will eventually rise in the mind of such other culprits who are yet to be discovered.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2012)

So many angry internet armchair activists here. Shooting the symptom, not the cause.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2012)

> Doctors should transplant the working intestine from the culprit to the victim. They don't deserve to live. If such steps are taken, fear will eventually rise in the mind of such other culprits who are yet to be discovered.


the girl will die
if you want an example
chop of the D!cks(castration) of the rapists,strip them and take a procession of them in delhi. delhi's chichoras  will never dare to do anything like this
and i don't get the point of puss's meowing in harmony about "death for rape",i say Castration is waay better than death if you look from the "punishment"point of view


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 22, 2012)

^in India,thats never going to happen.The problem is in their heads,even without a d!ck they will rape(with iron rods)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2012)

or they will kill women like the chakka does in murder 2


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 22, 2012)

MANOfJosh said:


> So, there are clear faces, vehicle number and a proof footage. Did Aajtak take this to the law enforcers?



As per the law, they cant be charged. And thats the reason we have to live in a *failed *nation.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> So many angry internet armchair activists here. Shooting the symptom, not the cause.



The cause of rape is getting excited and not having self control and also not having strict law n order to control. SO which cause you are referring to? Living beings will get excited, nobody can control it, self control varies for person to person and laws, that's what people are demanding from long.





CommanderShawnzer said:


> the girl will die



Die for transplant ? I actually don't know whether intestine transplant is possible or not.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 22, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> As per the law, they cant be charged. And thats the reason we have to live in a *failed *nation.



Actually, in cases like this, our laws are more stringent than, say, American laws. The problem is enforcement. When barely 10% of actual rapists get convicted, how hard is it to be afraid of going to jail for a long time when someone is about to commit such a dastardly crime? Add in alcohol and it is even worse.

Death Penalty for rape won't work, not to mention that it is likely to be struck down by the Supreme Court anyway. We have the death penalty for murder, but there are so many murders. When someone like Kasab lives for 4 years after being caught, when people convicted of absolutely abominable crimes (eg a convict who murdered 5 people of a family and also raped one of them) are not put to death, then it won't work. What we need is stringent implementation of the laws that we already have, and perhaps some changes.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> The cause of rape is getting excited and not having self control and also not having strict law n order to control. SO which cause you are referring to? Living beings will get excited, nobody can control it, self control varies for person to person and laws, that's what people are demanding from long.



One isolated incident gets media's attention and all aboard the bandwagon competing with most gruesome methods of torture and death. When was the last time that you went to police station and they filed report without a hitch ? Why a common man is actively discouraged to file a report when approached to law authorities ? Why nobody dared to put a shawl or cloth over the bare body of victim thrown out of bus or perhaps get them to help ?

Such monstrous incidents do not magically appear out of nowhere  ? It's the series of incidents gone unnoticed and without any check that leads to criminals committing bigger crimes.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Such monstrous incidents do not magically appear out of nowhere  ? It's the series of incidents gone unnoticed and without any check that leads to criminals committing bigger crimes.


This is so damn true.


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2012)

One more depends on the locality.
If the incident happens in a remote village, it sinks with the time. 
But in Metros, it booms to their maximum level, as happens with the latest rape/eve-teasing incidents.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> So many angry internet armchair activists here. Shooting the symptom, not the cause.



This.



Gearbox said:


> One more depends on the locality.
> If the incident happens in a remote village, it sinks with the time.
> But in Metros, it booms to their maximum level, as happens with the latest rape/eve-teasing incidents.



In 2011, 453 rapes (reported) happened in Delhi. That's more than a rape a day. Almost all of them sunk with time.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> chop of the D!cks(castration) of the rapists,strip them



Kid, Do you even know what castration is?



Kirtu Jindal said:


> While it may be wrong to label people, it is a fact that North Indian cities - specially Delhi - are a lot less safer than South India. I have lived in Delhi and Hyderabad for many years - and the difference is instantly noticeable in the way both these cities treat women. (disclosure - I am a "North Indian"). Perhaps there are some sociological reasons for that, but it is a fact.



Yeah, right.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

i just hope that this sachin thing does not shift focus from the rape.... the stupid media better not do it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 23, 2012)

if we learn and teach  about moral values in life , we can reduce crime to a certain extent  .... hanging , castrating or other punishment are not the real solution to the problem they are just balm to the disease but we need surgery ...


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2012)

Our society has morally degraded. It is sad. Higher penal sentences and better vigilance by cops will not correct these matter. Societal issues take decades (if not centuries) to be corrected. Men/boys/guys are made rotten within their own households by parents and surrounding relatives. How does this happen: A son is considered God, and the patriarch to lead on the family line. So they are glorified and the women of the house are are made to be servants. Example: picking up dishes for the men after they eat, even for a young male child, washing their dirty clothes, and covering up their short comings. A man comes to think, when he "comes of age"; that he is a king and women are just animals. This is aggravated to a higher degree if their is lack of education and/or urbanization in the family. Come marriage be: The man is tethered to a slave-woman and he can do what he wants, and the boys mother, keeps on advising the daughter-in-law how to keep her son happy. Once a child is born, rinse and repeat if a BOY. The mind set of males is engraved with the ideology that we are better and can do as we deem fit to any women. There is no respect and privacy, and is utter nonsensical and barbaric.

It is going to get worse. Cause sadly, most of the law and order personnel, judiciary, politicians and policy makers are all males. You cannot drive a cause or propagate emancipation of a concept -till- you are not in complete clarity and look at the latter with a sterile PoV.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 23, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> if we learn and teach  about moral values in life , we can reduce crime to a certain extent  .... hanging , castrating or other punishment are not the real solution to the problem they are just balm to the disease but we need surgery ...



I agree +1


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 23, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> if we learn and teach  about moral values in life , we can reduce crime to a certain extent  .... hanging , castrating or other punishment are not the real solution to the problem they are just balm to the disease but we need surgery ...



This, is the *cause*!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 24, 2012)

only two women are safe in delhi. One sonia gandhi and other sheela dikhxit


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2012)

Related to the thread. 

UP rape victim raped by cops probing case - The Times of India


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

^marvellous! :ROLLEYES:
and i remember someone giving stats about how rapes happen more in AP


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 25, 2012)

On a discussion show on RSTV, one girl among the audience raised a question to an ex-IPS officer & now an advocate, who was one of the panelists, that the Lt. Governor has made it mandatory for the police to register any type of complaint(s) brought to them by a woman, but what about the situation(s) when sometimes the women who go to file a complaint are themselves mistreated (i guessed the girl was indirectly referring to such cases which happened in U.P. earlier, like the incident mentioned above)?! to this, the gentleman put up a charade of a reply (which was quite expected) - "In such cases, the policewaala is dealt with very sternly & first-of-all immediately removed from active service. But generally its your fear of the police that restricts you from viewing them as someone to help you, arising out of a 'tradition' of ours when a small child is told by its parents that "jaldi se khaana kha lo, warna police aa jaayegi! (finish your food quickly, otherwise the police will come knocking the door!)"


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2012)

Wut ? Gabbar toh suna tha but police aa jayegi ?

I was reading this comic 72 ghante, tells much more about reality. Honesty less than 13 percent.


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 26, 2012)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> While it may be wrong to label people, it is a fact that North Indian cities - specially Delhi - are a lot less safer than South India. I have lived in Delhi and Hyderabad for many years - and the difference is instantly noticeable in the way both these cities treat women. (disclosure - I am a "North Indian"). Perhaps there are some sociological reasons for that, but it is a fact.
> 
> The protection of law and proper legal procedure should be the right of normal people - it should not be extended to perverts. Summary and exemplary punishment is NEEDED - the fear of law should be instilled till such time that people become really "educated" and realize that every human being has the same right to exist. Just see the above video - this happened right in front of a camera. Which law protects those perverts - what justification can they give for this act?



I agree with you to an extent. I am a Punjabi and I have lived in Bangalore as well. I can notice the difference easily.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

Im so angry with all these rape cases...
Everyday whenever I check TimesofIndia theres a news of rape case god damn it what is going on in this country
Im so pissed off
We are humans not dogs 
Its really making things hard for me while working...

As an Indian I'm ashamed!
no moral ethics


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2012)

> We are humans not dogs


exactly!dogs don't rape other dogs.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Im so angry with all these rape cases...
> Everyday whenever I check TimesofIndia theres a news of rape case god damn it what is going on in this country
> Im so pissed off
> We are humans not dogs
> ...



The recent surge is according to the current trend. Before that these news were largely ignored or less sensationalized.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 26, 2012)

There might have been worse cases which never caught our eyes. And people are talking like rapes happen only in India.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

@Faun
yes agreed
In past, there were cases too but those were suppressed :/
too bad

@ KDroid
_And people are talking like rapes happen only in India. _
dont know where are you going with that thought!


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> _And people are talking like rapes happen only in India. _



People always need some sensational topics, to munch about. 
If found, that will be a hot-topic for many days, even months. 
If another news come, former news will be suppressed and the newer one will become hot.

Moreover Medias zoom even a small matter (I don't say this rape case is small) , to a life-threatning-end-of-the-humanitarian sort of things.

A TV program with "Four-people-in-a-room + a telephone + an angry caller" is enough to create havoc to a locality.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Dec 27, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Would like to see what the police has to say about this.



They ain't gonna say jack AFAIK.. They are nothing but string-controlled figurines themselves.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> People always need some sensational topics, to munch about.
> If found, that will be a hot-topic for many days, even months.
> If another news come, former news will be suppressed and the newer one will become hot.
> 
> ...



That is the sad, sad truth of the matter - media acts like vultures circling dead bodies - a la Peepli Live!

After the dust settles - the fact will still remain - girls will continue being harassed, molested and raped. Nothing will change.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 29, 2012)

I think my once's thought could turn true after reading this Army to start intestine transplant facility soon - Indian Express



bubusam13 said:


> I didnt knew that much about this dehi rape case until my friends told me today. And when I heard about the iron rod thing, I was like smash their B***.
> Doctors should transplant the working intestine from the culprit to the victim. They don't deserve to live. If such steps are taken, fear will eventually rise in the mind of such other culprits who are yet to be discovered.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2012)

The victim just passed away. 
Rest in peace young lady. You've suffered enough. Really heartbreaking


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, the beacon of hope has gone.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 29, 2012)

My thoughts on this whole situation are here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/168127-yet-another-gang-rape.html#post1811351


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2012)

There are too many threads on this. 
I guess, it needs to be clubbed to one.


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

Continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/168183-delhi-rape-victim-dies.html


----------

